# Aquariums that feature plants more than fish



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice article in the Dallas Morning News this AM. Congratulations to Michael, Drinda, Niko, and Luis!

Click here....


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

great writing Michael! beautiful tanks too. thanks Jim for posting


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

awesome writing is it today's paper if so i'm about to go buy me a paper.. and the meeting is at tomorrow.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Michael! Such a nice article. Hope it draws people to our club!


----------

